# Default sample rate oss4



## Mafkees1233 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello,

I installed oss4 from ports, but every time I reboot it defaults to a sample rate of 48000 and I like it to be 44100.

I added 
	
	



```
vmixctl rate /dev/dsp 44100
```
 to /usr/local/lib/oss/soundon.user and made it executable, but on reboot in defaults back to 48000

Although when I restart oss on a running system it does use 44100.

Does anybody know how setup oss4 correctly?


----------



## Mafkees1233 (Oct 14, 2010)

Solved

Had to use the full path to *vmixctl*


```
/usr/local/sbin/vmixctl rate /dev/dsp 44100
```


----------



## rianav (Dec 4, 2011)

I wonder why the full path is necessary? I can run *vmixctl* as both root and regular user without giving the path.

I think I'll try soundon.user with and without the full path.

Cheers.


----------

